# Avatars.



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I am thinking of putting an actual picture of myself as my avatar. If I do, remember I'm an elderly gentleman with a sensitive nature and I don't take kindly to insults.

If you do insult me I _will _hunt you down, I _will _find you and I _will _kill you!!
(with thanks to Liam Neeson).


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Art Rock said:


>


My goodness, I never realised we were separated at birth!:lol:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

To gaze upon my actual features is to gaze, without optical protection, upon the full disk of the sun. That's why I never look in the mirror! And I never need a flashlight.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Man, that's a great picture, Barbebleu. I'd be proud of such stunning looks.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------

